# Rye/wheat Beer



## punkin (26/5/12)

Been playing round in brewmate to come up with a new recipe.

I've been using Dr Smurtos reccomendation for a 55/20/20/5 grain bill.
Only thing is i've chosen Victory malt for a bit of colour, but i don't know whether i should be adding a crystal malt for sweetness at the expense of some of the wheat.

Looks like this so far...






Pretty simple, but i am just learning this stuff.


Interested in input good and bad.


----------



## [email protected] (26/5/12)

I reckon the grain bill looks good, you don't always need crystal.
For me 20% rye can give some perceived sweetness / slickness mouth feel, especially if you mash 67 - 68

I dont like the idea of NS and citra with rye but thats just my personal taste. 

Give it a crack


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (26/5/12)

Did a Roggenweiss last year - 80% wheat/20% rye (yes, that's it).

IBU with some euro hops (Smaragd off memory) early to 18 IBU, used WB06.

Excellent beer. WB-06 didn't throw the banana that would have made this award winning for me, but IIRC it might have been a low ferm temp that cause that. Mind you, a google search yielded similar results - good clove and hefe taste, but lacking the banana.

No stuck sparge or anything else of that nature, and a nice take on a weiss, that was neither dunkelweiss, nor a pure hefeweiss, but very very tasty.

Goomba


----------

